# M12 Ratcheting (up to 600 MCM) Cable Cutters



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

*http://youtu.be/mRhPE72jRPE*


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Cool, but unless you were doing a huge service or switchgear (many +300mcm cables) wouldn't regular ratchet cutters be a better investment?

They don't require batteries that may be discontinued in a few years.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

500s and smaller get the cable cutter. 750s get the saw. ill find a better way before i work with anything bigger than 750. this tool is a waste of everything


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

D-Bo said:


> 500s and smaller get the cable cutter. 750s get the saw. ill find a better way before i work with anything bigger than 750. this tool is a waste of everything


Have you tried it??


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll stick with my cordless grinder. Cuts ACSR too.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

wendon said:


> Have you tried it??


no can't say i have. but im willing to bet i can cut a piece of 500 with the cutters before that thing can squeeze one off. itd be nice in tight spaces thats about all i can say. more than anything i just don't have the space to buy every little m12 device they come out with, especially if i already have something that does its job just fine


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I love the M12 tools but in my opinion (for what it's worth) they need to build a belt hook either in to the tools or into the batteries. Maybe someone could build an aftermarket clip to adapt to the battery???


----------



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

I found the Bigg Lugg II found at HD to be very helpful in carrying around M-12 style battery tools if you are familiar with the original Bigg Lugg for carrying the original battery based tools.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> http://youtu.be/mRhPE72jRPE


Wow... Just when I thought Milwaukee couldnt impress me further.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

wendon said:


> I love the M12 tools but in my opinion (for what it's worth) they need to build a belt hook either in to the tools or into the batteries. Maybe someone could build an aftermarket clip to adapt to the battery???


Cable tie and a modified conduit strap.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

D-Bo said:


> 500s and smaller get the cable cutter. 750s get the saw. ill find a better way before i work with anything bigger than 750. this tool is a waste of everything


They forced you to buy one at gunpoint, didn't they?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd buy one. But only if the bare tool is cheaper than some Burndy ratcheting cutters.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

bubb_tubbs said:


> They forced you to buy one at gunpoint, didn't they?


what you talking about willis


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

they make cable cutters that chuck up in to a 1/2 drill. Seems like a much better buy


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

D-Bo said:


> what you talking about willis


Just that you seem pretty angry about something nobody is compelling you to purchase.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

bubb_tubbs said:


> Just that you seem pretty angry about something nobody is compelling you to purchase.


hey thats a great observation! but no im not angry about i just come off that way i guess? just my 2 cents really, yeah yeah i know no one asked for it but hey arent we all just here to b itch a little


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

D-Bo said:


> hey thats a great observation! but no im not angry about i just come off that way i guess? just my 2 cents really, yeah yeah i know no one asked for it but hey arent we all just here to b itch a little


Fair enough. You just seemed really fired up from the first post so I decided to poke the beehive a bit.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

how much are they. I can't seem to find out.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> how much are they. I can't seem to find out.


I don't think there's an official price point announced yet, but the article said probably under $425.

I would figure it would be closer to that for the cutters, charger, 1 battery, and the case.

For the tool alone is anybody's guess.


----------



## pwregan (Apr 13, 2011)

*m12 cable cutters*

They look really nice if you are doing a lot of cuts in a cramped space- i really prefer to cut larger wires with a band saw- cleaner cuts and quicker then squeze type cutters- to each his own.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

If I had to cut a ton of cables I would certainly buy one.


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

would be nice if they made a m12 tool that make kaboler shut the fukc up!!but seriously this tool.....waste of money. In a near future, guys wont be able to lace their boots without a cordless tool!


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

Mate said:


> would be nice if they made a m12 tool that make kaboler shut the fukc up!!but seriously this tool.....waste of money. In a near future, guys wont be able to lace their boots without a cordless tool!


thats pretty much how i feel but didn't want to say anything because people around here just LOOOOVE the m12 line. creating cordless tools for problems that dont exist. aw sh it i shouldn't even have said anything!!


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

waiting for the m12 wire stripper or the m12 heat coat.....oh wait that last one actually exist....


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

M12 fish tape that recoils it self. Please


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

m12 stud finder


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

M12 flesh light


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Theriot said:


> M12 flesh light


This.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Theriot said:


> M12 flesh light


This.



Mate said:


> would be nice if they made a m12 tool that make kaboler shut the fukc up!!but seriously this tool.....waste of money. In a near future, guys wont be able to lace their boots without a cordless tool!


Heaven forbid we make our jobs easier. Again, nobody's forcing you to get one.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

holy hell, found the cutters i was talking about. Maybe they aren't a better buy 

http://www.amazon.com/IDEAL-35-078-PowerBlade-Cable-Cutter/dp/B001D21YGS


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

bubb_tubbs said:


> This.


Close


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

D-Bo said:


> thats pretty much how i feel but didn't want to say anything because people around here just LOOOOVE the m12 line. creating cordless tools for problems that dont exist. aw sh it i shouldn't even have said anything!!


I guess it all depends on the type of electrical work you usually do. Old-timers poo-pooed all over the battery powered crimpers at first but now anyone who does a lot of large conductor taps has one. If this tool had come out 10 years ago I would have bought one in a heart beat. I spent a lot of time up in a bucket making up 4/0, 500 and 750 copper drops on a daily basis. That tool would have got me back down on the ground a lot faster than my Greenlee ratchets did. Taking a corded band saw or recip saw up in a bucket would have been a pain. But my days of high volume large conductor aerial work are behind me now so I look at that tool and think "only if".


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That might be neat to having kicking around on a large service, I'd like to give it a try. What's really the balls are the battery hypress crimpers. You can have that when you pry it from my cold dead hands.

-John


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

They're not that revolutionary, they're simply improving on things that already exist. Cordless cable cutters already exist, they've just made them more accessible from a price standpoint than what's already on the market. Better yet that many guys in the trade might already have a 12 volt tool, it's convenient not to have to carry a different charger and different battery.

I wouldn't be surprised to see an 18 volt version that can cut 500 triplex to compete with brands like "The Patriot". That beast goes for 3,000. Probably because it's made in USA. Sad, but true.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd give a testicle for an M18 cutter that would cut triplex. Besides just using a saw, that is.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Anyone have a price on this yet?

I've been eying a Burndy knockoff ratcheting cable cutter on eBay. They got for about $60. Not quite how they'd hold up though.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We have Greenlee Gator cutters and crimpers they work great, especially when you do a lot of 500's


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

jza said:


> Anyone have a price on this yet?
> 
> I've been eying a Burndy knockoff ratcheting cable cutter on eBay. They got for about $60. Not quite how they'd hold up though.


It will be under $450 for the tool/battery/charger. You should be able to pick up the bare tool for around $330 after September.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

D-Bo said:


> m12 stud finder


Already made :whistling2:


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

All I know is dewalt needs to get on top of their shiz, milwaukee has been releasing tools like crazy.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

freeagnt54 said:


> All I know is dewalt needs to get on top of their shiz, milwaukee has been releasing tools like crazy.


 Bosch seems to be marketing more towards carpenters and Masons. Dewalt has just about the same lineup as it did 10 years ago.


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah there spitting tools out like nothing makes you wonder if its...test it in the field fix problems later..ex v18 line. They fixed that and I own Milwaukee tools just makes you wonder sometimes


----------



## bluenuts (Jul 8, 2012)

I wish I had those cutters yesterday! I broke my ACSR cutters using them on 500mcm. I did however get to use a Huskie electric crimper on 350 & 500mcm . Would be nice to own but nice to borrow as well!


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Has anybody used these in the field yet?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

bluenuts said:


> I wish I had those cutters yesterday! I broke my ACSR cutters using them on 500mcm. I did however get to use a Huskie electric crimper on 350 & 500mcm . Would be nice to own but nice to borrow as well!
> 
> 
> View attachment 15392
> ...


where are your bushings????


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> where are your bushings????


Looks like PVC fittings.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

bubb_tubbs said:


> Looks like PVC fittings.


 So what? that doesn't change anything. He still should fail


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> So what? that doesn't change anything. He still should fail


Damn, McClary, you're feisty today! Haha!


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> So what? that doesn't change anything. He still should fail


*shrug* Never seen bushings on pvc fittings up here.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> So what? that doesn't change anything. He still should fail


A PVC bushing on a PVC conduit?

Come on.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jza said:


> A PVC bushing on a PVC conduit?
> 
> Come on.


Its in our code.... maybe not yours. :brows: Come on that.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

jza said:


> a pvc bushing on a pvc conduit?
> 
> Come on.


352.46

300.4 g


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

pwregan said:


> They look really nice if you are doing a lot of cuts in a cramped space- i really prefer to cut larger wires with a band saw- cleaner cuts and quicker then squeze type cutters- to each his own.


exactly what i was thinking.

for this money, you could buy the M18 bandsaw. something you would probably use every day.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

a milwaukee compression lug crimper would be a tool worth buying.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Pompadour said:


> a milwaukee compression lug crimper would be a tool worth buying.


If they release one for h-taps I'll probably orgasm the second I hear the news


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

randas said:


> If they release one for h-taps I'll probably orgasm the second I hear the news


every shop would buy one. 

milwaukee is already the leader in corded tools for the electrician market in this area (exceptions being: metabo for corded grinders, hilti for corded hammer drills). stay with me... okay... the main cordless tools in an electrician's arsenal... cordless drills, band saws, and reciprocating saws. add in once in a while tools like cordless hammer drill, cordless high press tool, and maybe a cordless cut off/grinder... all with the same batteries and chargers... 

milwaukee should beat the other companies to market with a cordless high press tool. are you listening milwaukee, dewalt?


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Pompadour said:


> every shop would buy one.
> 
> milwaukee is already the leader in corded tools for the electrician market in this area (exceptions being: metabo for corded grinders, hilti for corded hammer drills). stay with me... okay... the main cordless tools in an electrician's arsenal... cordless drills, band saws, and reciprocating saws. add in once in a while tools like cordless hammer drill, cordless high press tool, and maybe a cordless cut off/grinder... all with the same batteries and chargers...
> 
> milwaukee should beat the other companies to market with a cordless high press tool. are you listening milwaukee, dewalt?


Also, a cordless KO driver :yes:


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

who cares, that what apprentices and hack saws are for .lol


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm gonna get one of these soon. Between service changes, generator transfer switch installs, and new work services, I've been averaging around 3-4 services per week.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Let them know what we want boys. I was pestering them about a combo 12v/18v charger and they released one 8 month later...


https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Contact.aspx











:thumbup:


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

randas said:


> Also, a cordless KO driver :yes:


absolutely. one that works with the greenlee dies/cups that everyone already has.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

got three pairs of ratchet cutter s for sale , $500 lol do not use them any more haha.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Adam12 said:


> 352.46
> 
> 300.4 g


I take back everything I've ever said about the CEC.

Your code is clearly more ridiculous.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

what?????


bubb_tubbs said:


> I take back everything I've ever said about the CEC.
> 
> Your code is clearly more ridiculous.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Pompadour said:


> absolutely. one that works with the greenlee dies/cups that everyone already has.



How about this


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Already have a dozen milwaukee tools & batteries dont need another platform


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> How about this


it is a nice tool... but it is makita. adding another battery/charger platform is a pain in the ass. dewalt or milwaukee or both would work better for contractors around here.

i just do not see contractors, around here, going to makita for cordless drills, band saws, or reciprocating saws.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

D-Bo said:


> 500s and smaller get the cable cutter. 750s get the saw. ill find a better way before i work with anything bigger than 750. this tool is a waste of everything


Really? A saw? WTF??


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I'll stick with my cordless grinder. Cuts ACSR too.


Guys,
I just can't believe people do this.
Should we start a poll?
I cant ever remember cutting any conductor with a grinder or saw.
Who does this??


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

jimmy21 said:


> holy hell, found the cutters i was talking about. Maybe they aren't a better buy
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/IDEAL-35-078-PowerBlade-Cable-Cutter/dp/B001D21YGS


I have one,
New in the box,
Would have to have a grand to let that one go.
Its a backup for the first one I bought.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

jrannis said:


> Really? A saw? WTF??


yeah ive cut 750s with a bandsaw when it was convenient...what of it?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

D-Bo said:


> yeah ive cut 750s with a bandsaw when it was convenient...what of it?


Isnt that a bit hackish?
Any ratchet cutter would cut that better than a chopped up mess a saw would make.
I have at least six different cable cutters on my truck. I can't imagine pulling out a porta band, not even to cut up rabbit.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

jrannis said:


> Really? A saw? WTF??


Actually not gonna lie, a sawzall with a wood blade cuts big wire faster and just as clean as any hydraulic or ratchet tool out there


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

randas said:


> Actually not gonna lie, a sawzall with a wood blade cuts big wire faster and just as clean as any hydraulic or ratchet tool out there


Pic or it didn't happen.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

jrannis said:


> Isnt that a bit hackish?
> Any ratchet cutter would cut that better than a chopped up mess a saw would make.
> I have at least six different cable cutters on my truck. I can't imagine pulling out a porta band, not even to cut up rabbit.


chopped up mess? negative. i got 3 stouts in the job box and it'll leave a perfect cut every time. i only carry one cable cutter, a greenlee fiberglass one. it cuts up to 600 no problem and it will cut 750 but them handles are bowed to the max. blades for the stout are cheap but im not risking my cutters. what brand/model cutter do you use for the large sizes (750-1000)


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I cut 200prs with a hatchet.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

chewy said:


> I cut 200prs with a hatchet.


Hatchet, huh.. A Molly Hatchet? So in that case you're just ripping it with your bare hands? You're a beast, Chewy.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

D-Bo said:


> chopped up mess? negative. i got 3 stouts in the job box and it'll leave a perfect cut every time. i only carry one cable cutter, a greenlee fiberglass one. it cuts up to 600 no problem and it will cut 750 but them handles are bowed to the max. blades for the stout are cheap but im not risking my cutters. what brand/model cutter do you use for the large sizes (750-1000)


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Guys,
> I just can't believe people do this.
> Should we start a poll?
> I cant ever remember cutting any conductor with a grinder or saw.
> Who does this??


Obviously I do. Most of my guys use a sawzall or a bandsaw, only resorting to cutters in really tight spots. 

I started doing it a long time ago, I needed to cut a bunch of 350 and bigger copper one day and realized I had left my ratchets and big cable loppers in the garage when I cleaned my truck. Fired up the angle grinder and went to town. 

And like I said the grinder goes through ASCR and wire rope for pole work.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MollyHatchet29 said:


> Hatchet, huh.. A Molly Hatchet? So in that case you're just ripping it with your bare hands? You're a beast, Chewy.


A rig axe to be precise but I didnt want to confuse people. Your not the first person to say that. :laughing:


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

jrannis said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
haha ive got a bunch of this one that i couldn't share on this site...


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

greenman said:


> what?????


I always thought the Canadian code had more stupid redundancies than yours, but needing a PVC bushing on a PVC fitting, well that's a whole new level of silly.

And what's with the hate on cutting cables with a saw? Bandsaws do a fabulous job.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

D-Bo said:


> chopped up mess? negative. i got 3 stouts in the job box and it'll leave a perfect cut every time. i only carry one cable cutter, a greenlee fiberglass one. it cuts up to 600 no problem and it will cut 750 but them handles are bowed to the max. blades for the stout are cheap but im not risking my cutters. what brand/model cutter do you use for the large sizes (750-1000)












My old company used these patriot cutters. But we were on a demo job cutting miles of 350-600 triplex 40 hours a week for 6 months. The bandsaw was the most arduous tool to use.

You really notice the different in speed when you're putting out a 1/4 of the work the guys with the cutters are doing.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

randas said:


> Also, a cordless KO driver :yes:



Tried the cable cutter today. Very compact, but heavy for its size. The cordless ko is in the works and it supposed to work with greenlee cutters


----------

